# pants to match my new coat



## bendahen99 (Feb 18, 2010)

So right now I'm rocking just strait black pants with this coat. but I was thinking something a little more colorful. Heres the jacket: 

Orage Blake Jacket : Insulated Jackets | evo 

thanks guys


----------



## thugit (Sep 29, 2009)

Orage makes some dope jackets, I have one and it's warm as hell.
Anything goes with black so the choices are endless.
Try dogfunk.com for some sick pants on the cheap.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

These in blue or purple:

Volcom Straight Leg Mens Snowboard Pants 2011

Or these in Green:

Ride Phinney Shell Mens Snowboard Pants 2011


----------



## bendahen99 (Feb 18, 2010)

I was thinking these: DC Banshee Pant - Men's from Dogfunk.com plus there soo cheap


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

Not to be an ass but stop caring so much about fashion and saving a few dollars at the sacrifice of crappy gear and freezing your butt off. Those DC's are only 5k on waterproofing and breathability, depending on where you live you'll probably want at least 10k waterproofing.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

He does have a point that 5k pants may suck. In Wyoming, Colorado, Utah, you can get away with that for the most part. In the PNW, west coast in general, you want 10k at minimum, gore-tex would be best. With 5k gear, you're going to get soaked on a powder day.


----------

